# My First Bacon!



## bennyshaik (Sep 2, 2013)

In celebration of International Bacon Day (not really, it just worked out that way) here's some photos of my first foray into bacon.













photo 2.JPG



__ bennyshaik
__ Sep 2, 2013






Pork belly 15 days ago.













photo 1.JPG



__ bennyshaik
__ Sep 2, 2013






Pop's brine with a bag to weigh it down.













photo 3.JPG



__ bennyshaik
__ Sep 2, 2013






Saturday night, pulling it out of the brine. Did a test fry and it tasted like ham. Was nervous.













photo 1-1.JPG



__ bennyshaik
__ Sep 2, 2013






This morning at 8am it went on the Weber with the AMPS loaded up with apple pellets.













photo 5.JPG



__ bennyshaik
__ Sep 2, 2013






Smoking!













photo 2-1.JPG



__ bennyshaik
__ Sep 2, 2013






Pouring. Fortunately, I had aluminum foil.













photo 3-1.JPG



__ bennyshaik
__ Sep 2, 2013






Out after 13 hours.













photo 5-1.JPG



__ bennyshaik
__ Sep 2, 2013






It smells and looks like bacon.













photo 1-2.JPG



__ bennyshaik
__ Sep 2, 2013






Sliced.













photo 4.JPG



__ bennyshaik
__ Sep 2, 2013






Fried.













photo 3-2.JPG



__ bennyshaik
__ Sep 2, 2013






And eaten. It tastes WAY better than store bacon.













photo 2-2.JPG



__ bennyshaik
__ Sep 2, 2013






Wrapped into serving sizes and in the freezer.


----------



## disco (Sep 2, 2013)

I am sorry to tell you this. You are now addicted to great homemade bacon.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey thats aome pretty meaty bacon...... yeppers you better make friends with your butcher, your addicted!

Congrats on your bacon.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 3, 2013)

photo 5-1.JPG



__ bennyshaik
__ Sep 2, 2013






That is some fine looking bacon!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    You should start some more curing now so that you don't run out of the good stuff


----------



## bennyshaik (Sep 3, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Hey thats aome pretty meaty bacon...... yeppers you better make friends with your butcher, your addicted!
> 
> Congrats on your bacon.


You are correct. About 1/3 of it doesn't have any marbling whatsoever. More of a consistency of Canadian Bacon, which is a (minor) shame since I do enjoy my bacon crispy. Still tastes great, though. This was my 3lb test, I have 6 more in the freezer that are going to start brining asap!


----------

